
Sort any table by column and other useful bookmarklets - nitrogen
https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/pagedata.html
======
nitrogen
I posted this because it's useful for sorting
<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders> by avg.

Edit: although it does an alphabetic sort, so it's not all that useful in the
end...

